# BG55 Stihl Leaf blower limping along



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Worked without any maintenance or repairs since 2002.
Now it won't go full speed.
Replaced the fuel and air filters and the plug.
The parts guy says he hardly ever sells magnetos for this machine.
Adjusting the high speed mixture screw doesn't help so I returned it to factory setting.

It runs at half speed and then seems to pick up some speed but if the throttle is squeezed to full, it dies. Then I release the throttle, it idles OK, and then the whole sequence is repeated.
The throttle cable moves the throttle plate through the full range.

Besides getting more fresh gas and making sure the fuel pickup is tucked down in the tank where it should be, anybody have any ideas what could be wrong with this machine?


----------



## scarpen01 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't know if you ever figured out what is wrong or not, but check your exhaust for cabon or oil build-up. If it's a 2002 that's quite a few years of run time. I had an old weedeater that exhibited the same symptoms some years back and I found the exhaust system gummed up with unburned two stroke oil. I took off the muffler, and cleaned it with solvent. I then torched it with a propane torch and burned all of that crap out ( it took a while). It ran good afterwards.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

scarpen01 said:


> I don't know if you ever figured out what is wrong or not


It's the next thing in my inbox. 
A hospital stay for my wife intervened in this project, and a lot of other projects, during which time I found I could stay awake for 34 hours. 
When they finally figured out what was wrong, they operated - on New Year's Eve, my birthday. 
She's on the mend. :thumbup: It was the best present, ever.

Thanks for your help, all. :thumbsup:


----------



## scarpen01 (Jan 11, 2010)

Glad to hear she's better and Happy Birthday! Something I thought about after my first reply to your question on your leaf blower, a simple check on the exhaust is there sould be a deflecter right at the outlet with a couple of screws. Remove the screws and there should be a screen located just inside (spark arrester). This is usally the main place for unburned two stroke oil build-up. You can usually clean this for quick results, but it will generally get back on there in a hurry if you have a lot of build-up in the rest of the muffler. That's when a good cleaning of the whole muffler is in order. Hopefully it will get it going for you.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Yoyze,
If it doesn't turn out to be the exhaust, two other things come to mind. My buddy and I both have the same blower as you. The rubber fuel line developed a hole in it after a good number of years. It is a special piece you have to replace with the stihl part. 
If that isn't it, about the only other thing that acts up are the pumper style carbs on all the small two strokes. They have a few thin rubber diaphagms in them. If one cracks, it won't pump enough fuel which would present itself like yours. Let us know what you find.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks, folks. I should start disassembly pretty soon.:thumbsup:


----------

